# Samsung lcd tv black screen



## romancan

I have bought a Samsung lcd tv model LN-T375HA in March this year that has a major problem.When air humidity goes up,and we are experiencing plenty of humid days this summer in Toronto,when I turn on this tv unit comes on , I can change channels volume etc but screen stays black.There is only sound but no video.While tv worms up I can see background light flickering for a split second.Main board has been replaced under warranty but the problem persists.Next step is to replace all video components according to the technician but Sumsung is putting up resistance to put it mildly.Does anybody has an idea as to what is causing this problem and is it common in Samsung lcd tvs or this particular model ?
Thanks Roman


----------



## DonaldG

Hi Romancan
Welcome to TSF :wave:

The TV should still be under warranty. Do nothing more than to return it to the point of purchase and have it fixed under warranty.


----------



## Done_Fishin

I agree. I don't know what the laws are like out where you are but if they play games with you threaten to put a lawyer on the case, seek legal council etc demand your money back and tell them to keep it .. It's obviously not fit for the use it was sold for .. so tell them to take it back and give a refund .. then get something else


----------



## wallpainter

I have a samsung LN-S1952W2 TV. I got the similar problems. The screen only stays up a few seconds then goes black. I kicked the TV several times and the screen came back on. but it didn't last for very long.


----------



## wallpainter

I opened up the TV and found the LCD connector to the main board was not connected well. Everything looks ok now after I fixed the connection. I opened it because my samsung TV expired the warranty. I don't suggest you do this if it is under warranty.


----------



## KatherineSiena

I had a similar problem, except I did not link the problem to humidity Samsung has a reliability problem with the power supply inside their LCD TV. It is so common, that I am confused by that not being the technician's first response. 

That being said, I agree that you should hold Samsung responsible for the repair. The problem with the power supply is likelybcaused by a capacitor that was substituted by a Samsung supplier. This is not a secret.


----------



## Done_Fishin

The thread is being closed due to lack of interest. It appears to have died apart from a possible attempt at spamming from the last poster.

to re-open the Original Poster may make a request to any moderator or higher rank member of the site giving the URL of the original post

thanks for your understanding


----------

